# I'm considering Shaklee,have questions



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone here doing Shaklee.
The first question I have is,has the current economy helped or hindered you in your Shaklee business?
Tell me about your experiences with Shaklee.
I think Shaklee would fit nicely with what I'm already doing.Interested in what others have to say.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Check out eBay ... make sure the stuff isn't selling for a dime on the dollar there!


----------



## Linda J (Oct 13, 2002)

We sold for a while. The paperwork on this type of business kills me. Of course, this was before computers. Good product, though. Yep, check out eBay.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's multi-level marketing. You have to sell the products, PLUS recruit new folks.

I would *not* do it.

You can buy similar products at Wal-Mart or Walgreens less expensively.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

we have a business and have been doing it for about 20 yrs we havent done anything lately with it but its nice to get the check every month 300 or so ,but its like anything else you get out of it what you put in and it helps if you care about peoples health and re creating your business through someone else. If your not good with people you may have problems . The company is very well established and is a stickler for pure clean organic stuff for their product. we have about 300 people in our group but do nothing and still get a small income. we have made up to 1400 with these 300 when we worked the business. we still use the product and love them. also we live in the middle of nowhere and can do our business long distance now days which makes it easier for us.


----------

